# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Gala Buffet - Ưu Đãi nhân dịp hè

## silverbret108

ĐỪNG BAO GIỜ ĐI ĂN MỘT MÌNH BẠN NHÉ

Nhà hàng Gala Buffet có 2  tầng với diện tích khoảng 1.200m2, với sức chứa 500 người. Có các khu  vực, phòng karaoke và phòng riêng cho gia đình, công ty, nhóm bạn tổ  chức tiệc, sinh nhật hay lể kỷ niệm từ 20 đến 200 người. Ngoài ra, còn  có khu “Thế giới đồ chơi” dành cho trẻ em. Thức ăn luôn là yếu tố quyết  định sự thành công của GALA BUFFET.



1.  Buffet trưa với hơn 89 món ăn mang phong cách Á được chế biến bởi các  đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, được đào tạo từ các khách sạn 5 sao tại TPHCM.

2.  Buffet hải sản buổi tối thực sự là một cảm giác phấn khích với các loại  hải sản tươi ngon nhất: cua, ghẹ, bạch tuộc, mực, tôm tươi và các loại  sò, ốc tươi. Mỗi bàn sẽ có một nồi lẩu tự chọn để thực khách tùy thích  chọn món ăn.



3.  Điểm Tâm Buổi Sáng với các món sandwich, xíu mại, hủ tiếu mì sườn… được  phục vụ nhanh chóng nhưng đảm bảo dinh dưỡng cho bữa ăn sáng của bạn.

GIÁ THAM KHẢO

1. BUFFET TRƯA (11h00 – 14h00)
Thứ hai đến thứ năm
Người lớn : 155.000 vnđ
Trẻ em : 105.0000 vnđ
Thứ sáu đến Chủ nhật
Người lớn : 185.000 vnđ
Trẻ em : 135.0000 vnđ
2. BUFFET TỐI (17h30 – 21h30)
Thứ hai đến thứ năm
Người lớn : 345.000 vnđ
Trẻ em: : 240.000 vnđ
Thứ sáu đến Chủ nhật
Người lớn : 385.000 vnđ
Trẻ em : 260.000 vnđ


*** Giá trên Chưa bao gồm VAT
*** Đặc biệt trẻ em dưới 1m được miễn phí buffet.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
214B Nguyễn Trãi P. Nguyễn Cư Trinh Q.1 – (08) 38385538 hoặc (08) 38378543

Các chương trình khuyến mãi tại nhà hàng:
1.  Tích lũy Logo khi mua vé buffet đổi vé buffet trưa miễn phí và khi tích  lũy điểm đủ 20 logo khách hàng sẽ nhận được thẻ Vip với mức ưu đãi giảm  giá 10%
2. Cào thẻ là trúng với các mệnh giá 20.000 - 30.000 -  40.000 - 50.000. Chương trình áp dụng cho Buffet trưa và Buffet tối từ  ngày 16/5/2012 đến hết ngày 16/6/2012.
3. Nhân dịp khai trương sẽ  giảm giá 15% giá trị thanh toán trên Bill khi khách hàng dùng điểm tâm  sáng, Áp dụng đến hết 30/05/2012
4. Chương trình Sinh nhật:
Nhóm khách từ 4 người đến 9 người tặng 1 chai Vang
Nhóm khách từ 10 người đến 19 người tặng 1chai vang & giảm giá vé 5%
Nhóm khách từ 20 người trở lên tặng 1 chai vang và giảm 10% giá vé
5. Giảm giá khi thanh toán bằng thẻ VISA hoặc Mastercard:
Giảm 5-10% khi thanh toán bằng thẻ của các ngân hàng sau: ACB, ANZ, Vietcombank, Sacombank
*****Không áp dụng đồng thời các chương trình khuyến mãi

Nhà Hàng Gala Buffet
214B Nguyễn Trãi P.Nguyễn Cư Trinh Q.1
0838385538
www.galabuffet.vn
www.facebook.com/galabuffet

----------

